# Sony announces DSC-WX50, DSC-WX70, and DSC-TX200V



## Talaysen (Jan 30, 2012)

http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2399494,00.asp

They look promising, but still not my hoped for SX240. If these are being announced now, I'm wondering if we'll see an SX240 at all in February.


----------

